# How to set controltip text delay in Visual Basic.



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

Developing in MS Access VBA 2000 or above...

Does anyone know how to set the delay that occurs before controltip text becomes visible? 

Does anyone know how to set it from within VB (as in Access VBA)?


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

You do not have to use VBA to set the tip. It is located in the properties of the object. Just right click the object anf go to properties. Look around on the All tab, you will see it.


----------



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

I guess I haven't made my question very clear... When you hover the cursor over a control that has text entered in the controltip text property, the text appears in a control tip box after a short DELAY.

I wanted to know if there is a setting somewhere where you can set the length of this delay time before the control tip text box appears. I was hoping it was a registry or preferences setting somewhere. 

Someone in a different tech forum on a different website says the delay is a function of how busy the system is. 

That may well be the case but that doesn't explain my casual observation that the delay appears to be the same on different sytems running at different speeds with different loadings. That could just be my own perception though because I haven't run any formal tests.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

In VBA there is no ControlTip object, there is only a ControlTipText property (this from searching the object browser). I imagine there _might_ be an API you can use...maybe. I doubt it's in the registry.

GL, let us know if you find anything.

chris.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry Gregor, my reading for content was suspect yesterday. You were clear in what you were asking. As far as I know, there is no way to affect how long the delay is before it shows up. I'm sure it can be done by change the priority of the processing order, but that would be beyond my knowledge (most likely a c++ coding project).


----------

